# APS Bus Trip - 2nd & 3rd Aug - Sydney to Nowra



## peterjohnson64 (May 12, 2008)

well folks following on from the thread asking for bus trip ideas a decision has been made about the first bus trip.

The trip will be held on Saturday 2 August to Sunday 3 August and we will be travelling down to Nowra Wildlife Park leaveing the Campbelltown area at 10.00am and then returning to Campbelltown at about 3pm on the Sunday afternoon.

We will be staying at Nowra Wildlife Park on the Saturday Night. http://www.nowrawildlifepark.com.au/

The cost will depend on the number of people that come along so the more people the cheaper the trip but if we get 45 people (a full bus) then the bus will be $36 per head. Cost to camp at the park is $8.00 ($6.00 for kids)per person and entry to us campers will be $14.00 ($8.00 for kids).

As we are camping you will need to bring tents etc. They do have showers on site.

There wont be much herping as it is the middle of winter but there are lots of other fun activities. Especially on Saturday Night.

The reason we have chosen this weekend is that the Shoalhaven Reptile Club meet there the night before. With a bit of luck (and an ability to get in contact with them) we can get them to either change their meeting night to be Saturday or we can at least get them to come along to our Saturday Night festivities.

HOWEVER.... this trip will only go ahead after we have 35 paying attendees. 

So.... as we get people we will post an updated list (that way you can ether decide "No way would I go with that lot of idiots" or "Woo Hoo - he/she is going, I wouldn't miss that for the world"

so to start (and we will merely use APS user names):

PeterJohnson64 (2 tickets)
Melissa
Bart33t


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 12, 2008)

PeterJohnson64 (2 tickets)
bart33t
Melissa
Mattmc (2 tickets)

wow! we are up to 6 people already!!! Only 29 to go.


----------



## JasonL (May 12, 2008)

I'll take 3 tickets Pete


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 12, 2008)

Just to confirm, the trip is on SAturday the 3rd to Sunday the 4th. The 2nd is actually the date of the Herp Meeting

now we have: PeterJohnson64 (x4)
Mattmc (x2)
JasonL (x3)

9 all up!!!!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 12, 2008)

PeterJohnson64 (x4)
Mattmc (x2)
JasonL (x4)
Nikki_Elmo_10 (x2)

12!!!


----------



## Aslan (May 12, 2008)

*Pete* - ...count me in for two tickets...


----------



## Nikki. (May 12, 2008)

You and the Mrs going Simon? 

haha thanks Pete .....Nikki_Elmo  LOL bahahaha


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 12, 2008)

Reptile_boy x1


----------



## Nikki. (May 12, 2008)

This is going to be great! YAY! go Damo 


Your personal Sunshine,Nikki


----------



## TWENTY B (May 12, 2008)

i'll go but i don't have any camping equipment..


----------



## Nikki. (May 12, 2008)

Twenty , i'm sure you can squeeze in with erm Slatey if he's coming


----------



## mysnakesau (May 12, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Just to confirm, the trip is on SAturday the 3rd to Sunday the 4th. The 2nd is actually the date of the Herp Meeting
> 
> now we have: PeterJohnson64 (x4)
> Mattmc (x2)
> ...



its all good


----------



## Vincent21 (May 12, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> its all good



August i believe.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 12, 2008)

Yeah I just found it Vinnie  and editted my post


----------



## JasonL (May 12, 2008)

Sat, 2nd Aug and Sunday 3rd?


----------



## Vincent21 (May 12, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> Yeah I just found it Vinnie  and editted my post



Made me look bad 
It's okay.


----------



## hazzard (May 12, 2008)

Put me down for me and the 2 boys !


----------



## JasonL (May 12, 2008)

Still not game to ask the wife Hazz?? Pete, we may need two buses at this rate..


----------



## Riley (May 12, 2008)

just trying to get dad to let me go


----------



## TWENTY B (May 12, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Twenty , i'm sure you can squeeze in with erm Slatey if he's coming


fine with me as long as he waxes his legs before we go away..


----------



## FAY (May 12, 2008)

Is it OK if I meet you there...then I can escape if it all get a little too risque!!


----------



## Aslan (May 12, 2008)

*Fay* - No, you must brave the bus!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 12, 2008)

Peter Johnson (4)
Mattmc 
JasonL (4)
Nikki_Elmo_10 (2)
Aslan (2)
Reptile_Boy
Hazzard (3)

17 now


----------



## Aslan (May 12, 2008)

...this list is looking eerily familiar...


----------



## mattmc (May 12, 2008)

17...lookin good.....now to start packing......who wants an appearance of the Frog Nerd Downlight?:lol:


----------



## scam7278 (May 13, 2008)

we'll be there but not on the bus  now i need to buy a tent


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 13, 2008)

Just remember though Hobbs that if we dont get to 35 people then there wont be a bus - we'll still go I guess just that everyone will have to drive.


----------



## FAY (May 13, 2008)

OK Pete, put me down for (1). I will try and con a friend in coming.
Would you be able to pick me up at the bottom of my street??? The bus can go via Jamberoo...lol


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 13, 2008)

Yeah Fay, we rule the bus so can definitely go down that street - but I think then we'll just turn left and head back to the normal route (i.e the way you get from my mum's to Shellharbour Square)

Peter Johnson (4)
Mattmc 
JasonL (4)
Nikki_Elmo_10 (2)
Aslan (2)
Reptile_Boy
Hazzard (3)
GarthnFay

18 now. Past half way!!!!


----------



## FAY (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Pete, the bottom of the street is the main road to Jamberoo and then Kiama....lol


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 13, 2008)

I know Fay but I dont want the bus going round those skinny bends.


----------



## Hickson (May 13, 2008)

I guess you won't be going through Kangaroo Valley and up that mountain that overlooks Nowra then !



Hix


----------



## Slateman (May 13, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Twenty , i'm sure you can squeeze in with erm Slatey if he's coming



LOL Good one Nikki. You selling me superbly . LOL.


----------



## Hickson (May 13, 2008)

Slateman said:


> LOL Good one Nikki. You selling me superbly . LOL.



She obviously hasn't met Sexlatina yet.



Hix


----------



## FAY (May 13, 2008)

You going to come along Hixy????


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 13, 2008)

Hix said:


> I guess you won't be going through Kangaroo Valley and up that mountain that overlooks Nowra then !
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



Thats Cambewarra mate and the way we normally drive down but I wont do it to the bus driver.

So, HIx & Slatey? Are you in or what??


----------



## WombleHerp (May 13, 2008)

i wish i lived in Sydney 

awww!


Nat


----------



## thenicewitch (May 13, 2008)

Cassie and myself will come! 
I will leave the little one at home. He was great on the bus last year but this year he will be 12 months old and a bit hard to keep still so I will leave him at home with my hubby.


----------



## hazzard (May 13, 2008)

thenicewitch said:


> Cassie and myself will come!
> I will leave the little one at home. He was great on the bus last year but this year he will be 12 months old and a bit hard to keep still so I will leave him at home with my hubby.



Cool so Charlie will have is girlfriend to play with lol!


----------



## grimbeny (May 13, 2008)

I will be coming


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 14, 2008)

Peter Johnson (4)
Mattmc
JasonL (4)
Nikki_Elmo_10 (2)
Aslan (2) 
Reptile_Boy
Hazzard (3)
GarthnFay
theNiceWitch (2)
Grimbeny
21 now - still a way to go though before we book a bus. People should realise that virtually everyone that went last time is coming again. This should demonstrate what a great time was had by all.


----------



## Tatelina (May 14, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Just remember though Hobbs that if we dont get to 35 people then there wont be a bus - we'll still go I guess just that everyone will have to drive.



The bus is bound to be more annoying er I mean fun anyway.  For those that are brave enough for it.

Besides petrol is expensive anyway. :S

I'd go if I wasn't such an old hag... You'll have lots of fun. (Assuming it doesn't rain).


----------



## Aslan (May 14, 2008)

Guys - the last trip we had was an absolute cracker - everyone had a ball...

Would be great to see a bunch of new faces come along for the trip - of course a bus trip isn't _necessary_ to get to Nowra, however, it was an awesome trip last time - hysterical time...

...if anything further needs to be said about how much fun was had last time consider this, a couple of us have free holiday accomodation on the water less than twenty minutes from Nowra - we will be camping at the park...it was brilliant last time and certainly seems to be shaping up again for this one...I wouldn't miss it...

Get in fast and let Pete know how many people you will be bringing with you...


----------



## Aslan (May 14, 2008)

*Tat *- ...your old hagginess will be a a welcome addition, come along...


----------



## bug_collector (May 14, 2008)

IM IN!!!!!!  i shall come along to make the trip that much more enjoyable for you all!!!!!!! we can have singalongs...... aisle dancing....... OH! is there anywhere to go swimming there? :lol: endorphins rushing thru meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!


----------



## Tatelina (May 14, 2008)

bug_collector said:


> IM IN!!!!!!  i shall come along to make the trip that much more enjoyable for you all!!!!!!! we can have singalongs...... aisle dancing....... OH! is there anywhere to go swimming there? :lol: endorphins rushing thru meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!



Oh WOW. When did you come back? Hi!

Edit: You crazy girl. Just saw your threads.


----------



## bug_collector (May 14, 2008)

**waves energetically** HEY!!!!! I BEEN HERE LONG TIME!!! U NO SEE????


----------



## Excalibur (May 14, 2008)

Hi all,

I go to to Shoalhaven Reptile Meetings, so it will be great to see you all there. I dont know any of you so it will great to meet you. Sounds like it will be a great trip.

cheers
Justin


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 14, 2008)

Justin, see if you can get the meeting moved to the Saturday night?????


----------



## Excalibur (May 14, 2008)

ill be out at the park this Saturday, so ill ask around.


----------



## Whisper2 (May 14, 2008)

Nat, i am considering driving down then spending some time in sydney if you want to come.
: )


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 14, 2008)

Whisper2 said:


> Nat, i am considering driving down then spending some time in sydney if you want to come.
> : )



Does that include a camping trip to Nowra????


----------



## Leigh (May 14, 2008)

PJ i'll come along, book me a spot on the bus.


----------



## Brettix (May 14, 2008)

Sounds like a good day,i will meet you there guys as i live 10mins down the road.
Looking forward to meeting a few new faces.


----------



## Whisper2 (May 14, 2008)

the plan revolves around the camping and bus trip to nowra, plus a few days shopping!
: )


----------



## dickyknee (May 14, 2008)

I will head down , but not on the bus as i will have my little bloke with me ....and i live close enough to drive any way ...


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 14, 2008)

well then we have a few maybes like Whisper & Nat and then theres Luke1 as well. But confirmed we now have 23 people.

Peter Johnson (4)
Mattmc
JasonL (4)
Nikki_Elmo_10 (2)
Aslan (2)
Reptile_Boy
Hazzard (3)
GarthnFay
TheNiceWitch (2)
Grimbeny
Bug_Collector
Leigh

Oh, and I am certain we can manage free accomodation in Sydney for any travellers.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 14, 2008)

count us in Pete - 3 here - Tim, Michelle and me


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 14, 2008)

Woo Hoo - 26 then!!!


----------



## Hetty (May 14, 2008)

Count me in Pete 

Please don't invite Ratface though :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 14, 2008)

I've invited the whole world Hetty so that would include ratface whoever he is. so now we have:

Peter Johnson (4)
Mattmc
JasonL (4)
Nikki_Elmo_10 (2)
Aslan (2)
Reptile_Boy
Hazzard (3)
GarthnFay
TheNiceWitch (2)
Grimbeny
Bug_Collector
Leigh
Mysnakesau
Dragon_Lover
Hetty


----------



## Tiliqua (May 14, 2008)

Looks like i sit out of this one again due to working that weekend.......DAMN!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 14, 2008)

yes mate I know and am sorry but we wanted to work in with the herp group down there. How did you go with that circus stuff???


----------



## WombleHerp (May 15, 2008)

Whisper2 said:


> Nat, i am considering driving down then spending some time in sydney if you want to come.
> : )


 
hey, that sounds awesome! ill let you know, i might bring a friend along if thats ok with you.. (thats if i do come) sounds like a great trip for a few days. my only problem is saving up enough for it haha seeing as i would be back from a holiday in Bali n i got my new bredli and a few enclosures to buy.. i dont know how much cash i would have left..

ill let you know  ill probably decide after Bali however, which i come back the 19th June so thats plenty of time.


thanks!

Nat


----------



## Hickson (May 15, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> You going to come along Hixy????



I don't know what I'm doing this weekend, let alone one in a few months time!

If I do come (and I'd love too) I'll probably drive down myself on the Saturday after midday - things to do in the morning.



Hix


----------



## FAY (May 16, 2008)

Myself and Garth went to a club meeting a little while ago. I can honestly say that they made us feel so warmly welcomed and they are a great bunch!


----------



## Whisper2 (May 16, 2008)

put me down as a yes for 1.
: )


----------



## mias (May 16, 2008)

put me down as well


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 16, 2008)

Peter Johnson (4)
Mattmc
JasonL (4)
Nikki_Elmo_10 (2)
Aslan (2)
Reptile_Boy
Hazzard (3)
GarthnFay
TheNiceWitch (2)
Grimbeny
Bug_Collector
Leigh
Mysnakesau (2)
Dragon_Lover
Hetty
Pugsly
Whisper2
Mias

30 now - I'd say we are a good chance of take off - Even at 30 people the bus will cost $54 each so prob OK.


----------



## Nikki. (May 17, 2008)

Bump  77 Days and counting!!


----------



## Slateman (May 17, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Bump  77 Days and counting!!


Ouch Nikki. sorry about your finger. Willy Mason (Buldogs NRL)did same thing last game he played. His pinkie was in right angle the wrong direction.
They put it back to position on field and he did not blink the eye when they was fixing the finger. I hope that you are also brave like him.

I think that this trip will be superb. Well done Peter for organizing it all.


----------



## Nikki. (May 17, 2008)

Ouchies :shock: But i do have a FANTASTIC excuse why i cant do my homework ! =]


----------



## WombleHerp (May 17, 2008)

oh my!
*kisses finger better*

that should be better now 


Nat


----------



## Nikki. (May 17, 2008)

awww thanks hersrule =] heheheee


----------



## mattmc (May 17, 2008)

"extra extra, read all about it, The FND will make its official launch at the Bus trip, keep your eys peeled for the retard with a downlight on his head"


----------



## Nikki. (May 18, 2008)

Sure :lol: You guys wont believe it .Dad and i unrolled the tent and set it up in the house (it was raining)
Its sooooooo old (10 years),looks like diahroea and smells like cat urine :shock: I think we need to seriously upgrade,he doesnt want to - i'd rather sleep in my sleeping bag out side with the mosquitoes

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Aslan (May 18, 2008)

mattmc said:


> "extra extra, read all about it, The FND will make its official launch at the Bus trip, keep your eys peeled for the retard with a downlight on his head"


 
...hmmmm, even geekier than usual...this is a concern...


----------



## Aslan (May 18, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Sure :lol: You guys wont believe it .Dad and i unrolled the tent and set it up in the house (it was raining)
> Its sooooooo old (10 years),looks like diahroea and smells like cat urine :shock: I think we need to seriously upgrade,he doesnt want to - i'd rather sleep in my sleeping bag out side with the mosquitoes
> 
> PLEASE HELP


 
*Nikki* - BIGW have some really good prices and specials on basic camping equipment at the moment - has been about the same time since any of mine has been used so i'll be picking up some gear from there over the next few weeks...


----------



## Nikki. (May 18, 2008)

Thanks Aslan , I'm going on thursday to check out the tents and camping gear 
Pete its Nikki_Elmo  jeez get it right


----------



## Slateman (May 18, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Sure :lol: You guys wont believe it .Dad and i unrolled the tent and set it up in the house (it was raining)
> Its sooooooo old (10 years),looks like diahroea and smells like cat urine :shock: I think we need to seriously upgrade,he doesnt want to - i'd rather sleep in my sleeping bag out side with the mosquitoes
> 
> PLEASE HELP



Nikki you can have mine tent if you like.


----------



## bug_collector (May 18, 2008)

no no!!! MINE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bug_collector (May 19, 2008)

76 days? or is it 75 now? 
and nobody answered my swimming question i wanna go swimming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattmc (May 19, 2008)

you can go swimming......with the sharks:twisted:


----------



## FAY (May 20, 2008)

bug_collector said:


> 76 days? or is it 75 now?
> and nobody answered my swimming question i wanna go swimming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Don't you think that it is actually a bit cold????


----------



## Magpie (May 20, 2008)

If anyone wants to go, put your name down NOW as there is talk of this being cancelled due to lack of numbers.
They need hard numbers to book the bus.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 20, 2008)

come on people, we need 5 more.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 20, 2008)

Peter Johnson (4)
Mattmc
JasonL (4)
Nikki_Elmo_10 (2)
Aslan (2)
Reptile_Boy
Hazzard (3)
TheNiceWitch (2)
Grimbeny
Bug_Collector
Leigh
Mysnakesau (2)
Dragon_Lover
Hetty
Pugsly
Whisper2
Mias

Actually, now its 6 more. We do have a couple of "maybe's" but I wont be booking a bus on a maybe.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 21, 2008)

put pythonsrockwithluke for a maybe i will be shouting him if his rents let him go


----------



## Luke1 (May 22, 2008)

LOL thanks reptile boy, my mum seems interested...but she's all....wherey...you know? 
but she seems to think its alright...and i said, it will get me off the computer and out side more  LOL....

Luke


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 22, 2008)

Peter Johnson (4)
Mattmc
JasonL (4)
Nikki_Elmo_10 (2)
Aslan (2)
Reptile_Boy
Hazzard (3)
TheNiceWitch (2)
Grimbeny
Bug_Collector
Leigh
Mysnakesau (2)
Dragon_Lover
Hetty
Pugsly
Mias

Now back down to 28 people. I htink that we will smpl;y make this a drive weekend (like Bent's Basin) and we will meet at the Animal Park in Nowra. This will allow some of us to go down on Friday night to attend the herp group meeting. It will also reduce the cost greatly by not haveing to pay a bus fare.

So? Who can drive people in their cars? Also, we can easily ferry people from Bomaderry train station - it is the last stop on the south coast line from Central station.


----------



## scam7278 (May 22, 2008)

i'll be driving down for sure


----------



## dickyknee (May 22, 2008)

I think i have a full car all ready Peter for the trip down , but can do a run to train station down there to pick up people off the train .


----------



## dickyknee (May 22, 2008)

hobbo said:


> i'll be driving down for sure



get the van going mate , you can take us all down


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 22, 2008)

There is a train that leaves Central at 9.40am on Saturdays and gets to Nowra at 1pm. It also picks up at Wolli Creek, Hurstville and Sutherland. that sounds like a good party train to me. And we can have anough peoiple (including Nowra herpers) at the ready to pick people up from the train station.

There are trains leaving at 1.30 and 2.48 on the Sunday to bring you back to Central.

But you will have to make your own bookings at the animal park


----------



## JasonL (May 22, 2008)

I am fine to drive down, may even try for the friday night too....


----------



## scam7278 (May 22, 2008)

dickyknee said:


> get the van going mate , you can take us all down




s should bring my BBQ as well eh?


----------



## thenicewitch (May 22, 2008)

Very sad! :cry::cry::cry::cry:
The bus trip was half the fun last year. 

Last year my hubby said I could not go with an 8 week old baby and a 3 year old child. 
I did not have to drive, cook or clean all weekend so I had an easy and fun weekend.

Cassie (now 4 years) and myself will still go in my car becasue I know we will have a great weekend. It will be the first time camping for Cassie. :lol:


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2008)

...'tis definately a shame...

...ah well, BBQ and camping it is. Pete are you still booking the camping or should we do it individually at this point?


----------



## gillsy (May 22, 2008)

What no bus, 

I can either drive down or happy to train it to.


----------



## Ned_fisch (May 22, 2008)

I wont be able to go but it would be really good to attend, but i'm up in Brissy. Is there going to be any in the Brisbane area?


----------



## scam7278 (May 22, 2008)

should be fun


----------



## Nikki. (May 23, 2008)

We cant go then :cry::evil:


----------



## hazzard (May 23, 2008)

Will see what we can organise Nikki,

Maybe you and your dad can come with me and the boys, i will have 2 spare seats! Just a thought Nikki!


----------



## mias (May 23, 2008)

i dont have a car either so sad is there a train station nearby we can get picked up from


----------



## Slateman (May 23, 2008)

I am sure that somebody will take care of our APS Sunshine and her father.
What camp this would be with out Nikki.

If you need my tent Nikki, it is available. You would have to pick it up from Revesby.


----------



## gillsy (May 23, 2008)

I can take 2/3 depending on the size of the people, or i'm happy to do a few runs from the train station to the wildlife park.


----------



## bug_collector (May 23, 2008)

:lol: never too cold for swimming =] and i suppose ill have to ride down then  >.< good luck to me what with carrying a tent, sleeping bag ect on the back, and not getting lost :lol: fun times, fun times 

oh and pete, if we all had to chip in an extra 10 bucks to make up for the 6 ppl or whatever that are missing............. lol ive got 10 bucks, id rarther that than get lost an drive round the coast all day


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 23, 2008)

need a lift.....any one got some room


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 24, 2008)

The trip is defintley a go but we need 35 people to get the bus happening. Yes Mia, there is a train as mentioned earlier. Now, it appears that gillsy is going so there is another person and so is DJFreshy with a spare so that now brings us back to 31 people. so we are close to the bus being viable!!!! One more family of four and we are there.


----------



## Whisper2 (May 25, 2008)

if it comes down to the difference of one person i will bus it instead of drive, but someone will have to let me put my car at their place where it wont get attacked!
: )


----------



## Aslan (May 25, 2008)

*Whisper* - If we meet at The Reptile Shop again there is some parking around the rear which can be locked - if not you can park it in my driveway and we can take my missus car to the meeting point. I am about 5 - 10mins from The Reptile Shop.

I don't mind driving down or taking the bus - however - the bus was great fun last time...


----------



## bug_collector (May 25, 2008)

so we HAVE to have 35 people??? 31 ppl arnt that much of a difference, we can spread the cost over :S cmonnnnnn i wanna go on the bus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hazzard (May 25, 2008)

Sorry it is when your paying for 3!


----------



## Nikki. (May 26, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Excalibur (May 26, 2008)

if the bus trip doesnt go ahead, im happy to ferry people from Bomaderry/Nowra station to the park.


----------



## bug_collector (May 26, 2008)

oops. can i bring my cat?


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 26, 2008)

i will come of it is still open and i could see if some friends wanted to come also.
i have a tent but may need help putting it up lol


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 26, 2008)

Yes it is definitely still open Spikey. And we have lots of time to get the 45 people to fill the bus. The thing about the 35 people is that I need to give the bus company notice and I wasn't going to commit to the $1,600 until I was certain we would get enough people.

It is easy enough to work out the ticket prices. With 30 people its $54 per head, with 35 its $46, with 40 its $40 per head and with a full bus of 45 people its $36 each. Sure, we can still make the bus happen with 30 people but then some will drop out due to cost so that will mean there is less than 30 people so then the price will go up and then more people will drop out os then the price will go up again and that will keep happening until Bugs is the only person left (with her cat) paying $800 per seat.

At this stage people know that they will be up for at least $46 per head. If we get more then it will be cheaper. if we don't get enough people then we will move to cars and train. Either way, the trip is going ahead.

And whisper, there will certainly be a night of frivolity at my place with lots of the campers the night before. Just bring ya car and leave it there.


----------



## Stimsoni (May 26, 2008)

count me in.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 26, 2008)

Woo Hoo - 34 Now - only one more needed and we have a number of reserves.

Peter Johnson (4)
Mattmc
JasonL (4)
Nikki_Elmo_12(2)
Aslan (2)
Reptile_Boy
Hazzard (3)
TheNiceWitch (2)
Grimbeny
Bug_Collector
Leigh
Mysnakesau (2)
Dragon_Lover
Hetty
Pugsly
Mias
Whisper2
SpikeyWannaCricket
Stimsoni
DJ_Freshy (2)
Gillsy


----------



## WombleHerp (May 26, 2008)

hey whisper, i was talking to my friend, and he said he would be happy to go, but i just need to ask the parents and stuff, to see if camping with strangers is ok :S haha
(hence bringing a friend lol sneaky sneaky)
im not entirely sure, but if we did end up going, what would we need to bring, (our own tents each, sharing with him wouldnt really be an option)
and how would we be going getting there etc haha 

just wondering.. so its not 100 percent sure im just waiting on my rents decision, and what my mate is doing!
thanks

Nat


----------



## xXFREDXx (May 26, 2008)

hey whisper2 this is nats mate that wants to come, i'm not real sure whats going on but if everything is made clear to nat she can explain it to me and everything should be all good


----------



## bug_collector (May 27, 2008)

if u leave me an my cat to take the bus all on our own i promise that ill tie the driver up and steal the bus:lol: then ill have a madass campervan haha.


----------



## bug_collector (May 27, 2008)

just another bump, so since the bus is definately going, how do we pay?? on the day or something? im excited!


----------



## 4sons (May 27, 2008)

Can a first time poster, her husband and 5 sons (not quite what my 'name' suggests) join the party? We would not be joining the group on the bus - believe me you don't want that much young testosterone on board


----------



## thenicewitch (May 27, 2008)

Hi 4sons.
You are very welcome to come along. Last year I did not know anyone who was going but I jumped on the bus with my 3 year old daughter and 8 week old son and had the best time. Every one was so nice to me and I have kept in touch with many of them. My daughter and myself are going again this year and we are really looking forward to it.
Wendy


----------



## Whisper2 (May 27, 2008)

PM'ed you nat!
and thanks peter and aslan! sounds like a plan!
: )


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (May 27, 2008)

can someone pm me the details like where we meeting i dont really know much just happy to finally meet some people off here lol


----------



## Aslan (May 27, 2008)

*4sons* - ALWAYS welcome - will be great fun - many of us met other members for the first time last trip...also got a few new faces coming along this time...

*Spikie* - Details will no doubt be given closer to the date...still a while off yet...


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 28, 2008)

well we are actually still only at 34 confirmed people. Once that is 35 I will then start asking for deposits. I will base the deposit on the 45 person fare which will be $35 per head. Once yoru $35 is paid then you will get the details of where the bus is leaving etc. On the day we will need to adjust the amount that you pay depending on the number of people that turn up. Oh, and we have to also provide a room for the bus driver as he isn't going to tent it . That will be a few dollars per person as well. to pay me you can direct deposit into my bank account, post a cheque or a money order.


----------



## 4sons (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome 'thenicewitch' and 'Aslan'. Count us in (2 adults and 5 kids), but not on the bus. With 7 people, we don't camp light, even for one night it is a big deal . Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Vat69 (May 29, 2008)

Ok Ok I'll come provided I can actually get to and from the departure point and can share a tent with someone, but I'm sure that can all be worked out in the mean time. So count me in, maybe Frog will come aswell, but we'll see. Do I make it 35?


----------



## Nikki. (May 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## Dusty62 (May 29, 2008)

BLOODY HELL, I'm move out of Nowra!!!!

Nah just kidden I'll be there for shore, sounds like a great couple of days.

Cheers Dusty


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 30, 2008)

Vat69 said:


> Ok Ok I'll come provided I can actually get to and from the departure point and can share a tent with someone, but I'm sure that can all be worked out in the mean time. So count me in, maybe Frog will come aswell, but we'll see. Do I make it 35?



YEP!!!!! thats it 35 people. will book the bus. Now ya all owe me money!!


----------



## bug_collector (May 30, 2008)

:lol: when do u want it by?


----------



## chloethepython (May 30, 2008)

any chance of the bus deviating to perth lol

have fun guys


----------



## Nikki. (Jun 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 3, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Oh, and we have to also provide a room for the bus driver as he isn't going to tent it .


What a boring party pooper!


----------



## Nikki. (Jun 3, 2008)

hahaha yeah .Oh last years Driver was Nice but his old songs he put on gave me a headache 
He remineded me of the guy from Wolfcreek 
We're getting closer !!!


----------



## blurtle_lover (Jun 3, 2008)

Brilliant ! Love to go but am travelling then, if it's a success and another is organised I'm in ! Have a great time everyone.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 3, 2008)

PM sent to all those attending except for the two of you that won't accept PM's.

We still have 10 seats left though folks and this will be a blast.


----------



## knicko (Jun 3, 2008)

hay im from Nowra the park is cool i may have to come but not on the bus


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok Frogster will also be comming, I'll send his payment with mine


----------



## bug_collector (Jun 4, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> hahaha yeah .Oh last years Driver was Nice but his old songs he put on gave me a headache
> He remineded me of the guy from Wolfcreek
> We're getting closer !!!





i guess its my DUTY to bring along some of my own music :lol:


----------



## Nikki. (Jun 4, 2008)

Yuuup hehe Go BUGS!! .He played very,umm... how do i say "ancient" songs


----------



## Nikki. (Jun 5, 2008)

Okay , so who wants to help me make a list of what to bring  
We definately are going to bring a First Aid kit as i am *very accident prone*!!:shock:
http://www.campinglist.net/select.aspx <<< i found this camping site where you can generate your own list


----------



## Nikki. (Jun 7, 2008)

*55☺Days!!!*


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 2, 2008)

Well folks the trip is still on so lets get more folk coming!!!

Woo Hoo


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 7, 2008)

do we book the camp site through you pete?


----------



## Hickson (Jul 7, 2008)

Pete,

JasonL mentioned it at the bottom of page 1 of this thread, but you don't seem to have addressed it - the dates of the first weekend in August are actually the 2nd and the 3rd, (not the 3rd and 4th). 



Hix


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 7, 2008)

I still wanna come. Pete when we come down on the weekend you have lots of work to do on Tim to let us go.


----------



## FAY (Jul 7, 2008)

I have just changed the dates on top of the thread.


----------



## Excalibur (Jul 9, 2008)

Bit over 3 weeks to go. Looking forward to meeting you all. If anyone does end up coming by train and you need a lift to the park just let me know.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 9, 2008)

*can't come Nikki*

Nikki.I cant come, sorry.I was hoping 2 meet u in person.So sorry.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:aw well there is always next time.Will there be a next time


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 9, 2008)

25 Days Guys :shock: Wooo!
Awwww :cry: Thats okay Red Eye =) I"m sure i'll get the chance to meet you someday 

*I cant wait until we go camping!!!!
*


----------



## gillsy (Jul 9, 2008)

I wont be there,


----------



## slip_phreak (Jul 9, 2008)

PJ count me in i guess.. i was told i had to come so now i am


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 13, 2008)

20 days :shock: until the 2nd of August 
I made a customized counter:

http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/customcounter.html?day=2&month=8&year=2008&hour=10&min=&sec=&p0=240http://www.timeanddate.com/counters...=2&month=8&year=2008&hour=10&min=&sec=&p0=240


----------



## WombleHerp (Jul 14, 2008)

i still don't know if i'm going or not 
i don't think so though, my parents are a little against it for some reason..
and my mate might not be able to make it either! oh well, next time hey!
hope you all have a great time there! ill let you know if my plans change.

Natles


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

i cant come


----------



## Whisper2 (Jul 14, 2008)

its looking like i cant come either : (
unless some miricale happens at work and the wheels stop falling off.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 14, 2008)

Count me in please! Plus 2 other people! Are there still spots available??


----------



## Aslan (Jul 14, 2008)

I am definately still in guys - should be a blast...

*PJ *- so, do we need to book our own site or is that sorted...?


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 14, 2008)

Are there still positions available?? I really want to come


----------



## Leigh (Jul 14, 2008)

i've paid my deposit, now i've just gotta fit in all the work i've gotta do around it. but i'll be there, tent or no tent.


----------



## inthegrass (Jul 14, 2008)

i do not think i shall make.
cheers


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm comming!!!!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 14, 2008)

**evil laugh**


----------



## 4sons (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi there. If we are not going on the bus, what is the deal with booking a camping site and paying for the weekend?


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 14, 2008)

Yay jordan!!! us girls are going to have so much funn :shock: whooop whoop
18 days , sorry guys i miss counted before


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 14, 2008)

YAY! I have just booked! See you all there


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 14, 2008)

Is it Saturday 2nd - Sunday 3rd??


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes Lullaby *yayyyyyy *


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 14, 2008)

OOOOO! Thankyou


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 14, 2008)

No worries  Mushroom panties - i just added you on msn


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 14, 2008)

Lol.. I made up that email address ages ago - its so embarrassing . Sorry for going off topic everyone.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 15, 2008)

BUMPETY BUMP BUMP !! (By the way, I wont be coming on the bus)


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 15, 2008)

Bump


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 15, 2008)

awwww im like the only girl that aint coming  Is there still positions????


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 15, 2008)

yes there certainly is still positions and if we overfill the bus I will add a couple of cars for the extras.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks pete.Ill ask dad when he gets home


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nikki, Melissa has said to tell you she is claiming th eneat next to you on the bus. Maybe all you girls can kick the guys out of the back row.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 15, 2008)

So far the following people have paid:

PeterJohnson64 (4)
Mattmc
Nikki_Elmo (2)
Aslan (2)
Hazzard (4)
The Nicewitch (2) 
Leigh

so thats only 16 payers  and yeah Bugs I know you want to but I will get yours later

We also now have some new attendees as you can see from the posts


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 15, 2008)

Paid!!! That's 18 now Pete


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 15, 2008)

ill pay on the day pete,as u know! =)


----------



## thenicewitch (Jul 15, 2008)

How do we book for accommodation?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 15, 2008)

thenicewitch said:


> How do we book for accommodation?


 cut a hole in someone's tent,jump in
just an idea


----------



## thenicewitch (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the idea. I may have to jump into someone's tent after getting mine out to check it over last weekend. I think it may feel a little unloved because I have not needed it for the past 10 years.


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Pete.Tell Missy that would be awesome!  I really Cant wait! :shock:


----------



## WingsOfGold (Jul 16, 2008)

still spots left???


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 16, 2008)

WingsOfGold said:


> still spots left???




Yep, still 7 seats left on the bus but as not everyone has paid I am certain there will be some no shows just to make us all pay extra


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Pete,
will there be a next time???


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes RedEyeGirl - the plan is to organise another one up to Billabong Wildlife Park at Port Macquarie.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 17, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> cut a hole in someone's tent,jump in
> just an idea



:lol: I won't mind you jumping into my tent, just don't cut any holes  The more the merrier to keep me warm. I can't stand the cold. Even with the weight I have packed on I still feel the cold like I have no fat on my bones.


----------



## Hetty (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm really sorry, I can't go. Something has come up, completely unavoidable 

I'll send you the money for half my ticket Pete.


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 18, 2008)

awwwwww , now you cant laugh at me getting stuck under the bus :cry: tehehe
thats alright Hetty  next trip?


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 20, 2008)

Yay!! Only 13 days to go!! :d :d :d :d


----------



## Luke1 (Jul 21, 2008)

pete...my dad has said maybe...could you hold 2 tickets...and can i meet you at the park its self or do we have to go to your house????????? or whatever nikki said i had to do


----------



## Aslan (Jul 21, 2008)

*Luke *- There is no requirement to catch the bus down, however, it will be good fun...


----------



## slip_phreak (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry mate im going to have to pull out... im snowed under in tafe work and the papertrail that i need to have ready for me to sit my Lic Exam


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 21, 2008)

how is the camping site being booked? as a big group or do we book our own site?


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 23, 2008)

ok people site has been booked as a group thanks pete  now all that is needed is for the people that booked the bus to pay otherwise pete will be stuck with the balance which isnt fair


----------



## FAY (Jul 23, 2008)

What food for dinner do we need to bring Scott? Do we need to bring stuff for lunch as well??


----------



## WingsOfGold (Jul 23, 2008)

I think I will meet you all at the camp site!!!! Itll be great to meet everyone


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 23, 2008)

food is up to you guys i call it catch 'N' kill your own  lol im just bringing the bbq NOT the food


----------



## FAY (Jul 23, 2008)

yeah Scott, we know that you won't be bringing the food....was just wondering if you have any ideas..maybe a bit cold for salads...lol


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol fay ive had people put orders in with me for food  hence my last comment


----------



## FAY (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh OK no worries...tell 'em their dreaming! LOL


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well the numbers on the bus seem to be dwindling fast. So I would like some feedback. We may not now get the 35 people and that means the price will increase. So far 20 people have paid deposits so we still need another 15. I can probably cancel the bus in the next few days and get my money back but after that we are stuck with it. Whilst I am confident that some more people will pay I am now not confident that we will get another 15.

So .......... to those that have paid. Are you willing to risk it and try to get another 15 people or do we cut our losses and cancel the bus now???? Of course, we can still make our own way down.

And thanks Hetty for paying even though you cancelled your spot.


----------



## Aslan (Jul 23, 2008)

*Pete* - I will be there, bus or otherwise. I must say I am particularly disappointed in the number of people pulling out quite late in the scheme of things.

Pete, any idea on what sort of price the bus is now looking at...?

This will have some bearing on my 'feedback' - either way, count me in...

...and again, Pete, thanks for all the effort...


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 24, 2008)

hows everything looking pete?


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Should there be no bus I doubt Frogster and I will be able to make it


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 24, 2008)

Now... that is quite disappointing:|but i do have to say something....
*I bags bringing the marshmellows !!!!! *


----------



## FAY (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Pete,
Can't some sort of mini van be hired (?seater) and a member drive it???
I don't think you need a truck of coach licence.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 24, 2008)

The problem I have there Fay is the liability on the driver. Just say I was driving and I crash - I would end up bankrupt from 21 other people suing me. Although it would be easy enough to get a few Taragos plus ther is the train as previously mentinoed.

Anyway, no more people have indicated that they will still be coming so at the moment the cost will be $60 per head.

Thoughts?


----------



## Luke1 (Jul 24, 2008)

you could make a legal document so if you do crash...not your responsibility LOL....and i highly dout there would be a crash! im still working on getting my dad or mum to come down but not looking good :s


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 24, 2008)

well I reckon that those that want to come by bus will still come by bus. Yeah, I will get a legal disclaimer signed. Pugsly can draft it as he is a lawyer. At this stage we would fill a 22 seater and I am still chasing quotes for one but Ihave a voucher for getting one day free if I hire for one day. I got this after hiring a truck for the mac Herps expo so maybe it will come in useful!!!!

So who else has a class 3 or above license? I dunno how I will fare for the drive home?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe we could say that the person driving down travels fro free and the person driving home gets 2 free tickets (after all we ahve saved the cost of a driver).

So, at $400 for the bus & fuel with 20 people that is only $20 each!!!!! (maybe a bit more if we let the drivers go fro free)


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 24, 2008)

Either way Pete, we are still coming  And I have a 7 seater if its decided that we could car pool. Only problem is to use the far back seats I will have no room for my own luggage nor anybody else's. I don't mind paying extra if needed.


----------



## mattmc (Jul 24, 2008)

well, i will be there, if no bus i will have to get a lift or catch the train so i might need to organise something


----------



## Luke1 (Jul 24, 2008)

HEY PETER!!!!!!!!!
AWSOME NEWS..........I CAN COME    BUT NOT ON THE BUS!!! I WILL MEET YOU GUYS DOWN THERES!!!

few questions:
what time on Saturday should we be there
so we catch n kill our own food ????
i suppose thats it 

see you then!!!

LUke


----------



## thenicewitch (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok Pete, on a practical side, if we go in a mini bus how much luggage space will there be? We need to remember that everyone will be bringing a bag of clothes, a tent, bedding, food, drinks etc.


----------



## hazzard (Jul 24, 2008)

Mate i can't afford $60 a head for the 5 of us. So i have 2 choices drive myself or volunteer to drive the bus home, problem is i don't know how my wife and kids (3 under 7yrs) would feel about travelling on a small bus.

My gut feeling is car pool at this stage? But i am open to suggestions.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 25, 2008)

I think we will merge a car pool and mini bus. I have booked a 22 seater from Hertz. Southern Cross were booked out. The rent on the bus is $350 and we have fuel on top of that. As Wendy said, we will also need some cars going because we wont have luggage space unless we have a lot less than 22 people on the bus.

So now its a case of deciding what you want to do. Those without a car are still fine to come on the bus. I will be picking the bus up from Campbelltown on Saturday Morning so I can also get people from Campbelltown Train Station then as well.


----------



## mattmc (Jul 25, 2008)

so what will the price be now?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 26, 2008)

The price will not be any more than has already been paid and you may even get money back depending on the amount we have topay for petrol (OK - diesel). I am going to look at the bus today and may upgrade to the 25 seater. We have our two drivers. I am drving down and Greg Davies form the Macarthur Reptile Society (formerley MacHerps) is going to drive back.

The trip is now a formal Mac Reptile Society exccursion so we have AAHS insurance!!!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 26, 2008)

YAY!!! ONLY 8 DAYS TO GO!! (including today) ;D


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 26, 2008)

6 days
*or*
164 hours
*or*
9851 minutes ....until camping


----------



## mattmc (Jul 26, 2008)

errr, where did you get 6 days nikki?.
sunday monday tuesday wednesday thursday friday saturday....das ist 7


----------



## Aslan (Jul 26, 2008)

*Pete* - Great to hear it's all sorted, I am happy to drive if needed - I can either fit three more people OR fold down the back seats ad fill it with some luggage...

Let me know...


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 26, 2008)

_Clearly _mattty boy , its not including the day we are leaving 
plus , i dont think i'l be able to sleep! :lol:


----------



## Aslan (Jul 26, 2008)

*Nikki* - Don't worry about Mutt, he's an amateur... 

What is the setup in regards to food? Are there BBQs there?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 26, 2008)

yay sounds all good.


----------



## FAY (Jul 26, 2008)

Aslan, Hobbo is bringing the BBQ. We all have to bring our food.


----------



## Leigh (Jul 26, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> I will be picking the bus up from Campbelltown on Saturday Morning so I can also get people from Campbelltown Train Station then as well.



that'd be awesome if you could swing by the station in the morning. you're the best PJ!


----------



## Aslan (Jul 26, 2008)

*Fay* - Fantastic...

I'll pass it on to my better half


----------



## mattmc (Jul 26, 2008)

language lion boy, i have you know im quite the expert


----------



## WingsOfGold (Jul 28, 2008)

am i still allowed to come?


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 28, 2008)

6 days  untill nowra!!!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 28, 2008)

WingsOfGold said:


> am i still allowed to come?



Of course you are


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm glad to see it's all still on. What time should we be getting to the station to be picked up?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jul 29, 2008)

I am getting the bus at 8.30 so I will say 9am at Campbelltown Station. We will meet on the western side and for those of you that dont understand west its the side that no one else will be going to.


----------



## WingsOfGold (Jul 29, 2008)

ill be there!!!! its ok to pay on the day.... right? so exciting....!


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 29, 2008)

Yay yay lets go mental.I've got the marshmellows and soda!!!! (i'm am going to get high on soda )


----------



## FAY (Jul 31, 2008)

Apparently the weather is going to be beautiful this weekend. but then again.....you know what weather forecasts are like....


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 31, 2008)

YAY! 2 days 

Do we need to bring anything? Like drinks or stuff for a BBQ?? (If there is a BBQ )


----------



## FAY (Jul 31, 2008)

LullabyLizard said:


> YAY! 2 days
> 
> Do we need to bring anything? Like drinks or stuff for a BBQ?? (If there is a BBQ )



You will have to bring your own food and drink. Hobbo will be bringing the BBQ.


----------



## Renagade (Jul 31, 2008)

alright, i cant go but i need you all to promise me to look after my little buddy jordan ok?


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 31, 2008)

Of course , we'll look after Jordan  Does anyone know if we are allowed to have a bonfire ?


----------



## Leigh (Jul 31, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> Of course , we'll look after Jordan  Does anyone know if we are allowed to have a bonfire ?



are we going to chuck Jordan in the bonfire? :shock:


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 31, 2008)

erm :shock: ...nope....But we may aswell!  great thought!


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 31, 2008)

i might be bringing an outdoor covered in fire place as well 

and jordan is staying in my tent so im sure she will be fine


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks ren for starting the whole convo of keeping safe,ur a sweet heart.
AND NO FIRE FOR ME. LOL


----------



## Renagade (Jul 31, 2008)

chuck her in!!! burn the witch. haha. no just kidding. nice one hobbo she told me it has two rooms so you're lucky hey. i'm jealous of you all going. i work junk hours, shame i have an awesome job or i'd ditch it for this camping trip. hope you do have an open fire, it's not the same without one espcially cos it's so freaking cold. so take heaps of pics and post em up.


----------



## mattmc (Jul 31, 2008)

errrr, is there a fridge? and is there like a kiosk place you can buy food from?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 1, 2008)

oK Folks, just some timing. Those catching a train to meet the bus at Campbelltown are to be on the Western side of Campbelltown station at 9am tomorrow morning. The bus (and a few cars) will then leave my place at 9.30am. If you need my address PM me.

We will stop at McDonalds Bomaderry (or is it North Nowra) fro lunch and should get there at about 12.15pm so for the people driving down meet us at Maccas at about 1pm.

PM me for my phone number of you dont already have it

And no Matt, no fridge. There is a kiosk at the Park and I guess we could get out to buy food when you are there if you ned to cause we will still have number of cars. I also have spare tent just in case.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 1, 2008)

no worrys pj.kathy is giving me a lift to your place tonight.
see you there


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 1, 2008)

Tomorrow!!!!   

yahooooo!


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 1, 2008)

mmmm, its hard for me to decide on what to bring and what not to bring :? argh :lol:


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 1, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> mmmm, its hard for me to decide on what to bring and what not to bring :? argh :lol:


 i reckon,

make sure u bring all them lollies and soda nikki


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 1, 2008)

Yep Yep! thats a definate


----------



## mattmc (Aug 1, 2008)

Cheers pete, i might be coming down on the train because i cant get out to cambletown early enough, i will tell when i have confirmed it.
yeh i might need to go out and get some meat when im down there
cheerios
mc


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 1, 2008)

have a good time down there ppl.


----------



## mattmc (Aug 1, 2008)

nope i will be on the bus. sorry for the change, but i still dont know where to meet you.
cheers
 
mc


----------



## Luke1 (Aug 1, 2008)

i guess i'll be seeing all use at maccas tomoz then!!!!!!!!


----------



## scam7278 (Aug 1, 2008)

are the camp sites powered?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 1, 2008)

Oficially they aren't mate but we do have some power points. But as a rule dont expect that you will have one unless it is for a communal purpose


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 1, 2008)

Dad and i have just finished packing and doing the check list.I'll see you guys at Petes house.
Thanks.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 1, 2008)

UUUUGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

No trains on th eEast Hills line tomorrow!!!!! Replaced by buses and you have to allow up to 40 minutes extra travel time. Also no buses from Liverpool to Campbelltown either. PM me tonight is you think this is going to be an issue. We'd hate to go without you because you were held up by Morris Iemma's best efforts at mediochrity


----------



## Luke1 (Aug 2, 2008)

LOL...nikki! your well prepared....i just grab a pair of shorts pants and a shirt LOL!!!! and ofcousre the extras like tooth brush!!!


----------



## Aslan (Aug 3, 2008)

I would like to thank PJ for organising yet another great trip.

It was a great weekend. The weather was perfect, the park was terrific and the company was great fun (as always). It was great catching up with a lot of people and also getting to know quite a few more.

We had possums and wombats coming right up to the tents and a good night around the fire (which Hobbo also needs some congratulations for!)

Thanks guys, and I look forward to the next one.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you for organising a fantastic trip!!

We had a great time, we was sad it was cut short  I very much look forward to next time!! A big thanks to Hobbo and PJ 

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 3, 2008)

I echo the thanks too, to Hobbo and Pete. As always you organised a great trip. Those who didn't make it missed out on a fantastic weekend. I am still in Sydney but should have some pics up by tomorrow night hehehehe

BUGS did well keeping everyone entertained with her devilish sense of humour but eh, it was a party. Nobody did anything to ruin someone else's fun. 

Ready for the next one?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 3, 2008)

hehehe just got in the door,just like to say thanks to pete and his wife for letting us stay there on friday.
and yeh hobs pfft ....thanks =P
Was a super fun weekend everyone


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you so much to the organisers of the trip and to those who made this such an AWESOME camping experiance.
We really enjoyed ourselves and dad and i are very exited for the next one 
P.S your tents were awesome =] and i'm uploading pics at the moment!


----------



## mattmc (Aug 3, 2008)

cheers mate


----------



## Luke1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks heaps guys...my dad enjoyed it...(i new it) and im on the next trip!!!!!
awsome time eh nikki chasing those wombats 

Luke


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Aug 3, 2008)

nikki and luke chasing wombats!! lol
nikki-did u sneak a kiss in behind the tree? hehehe lol


----------



## Leigh (Aug 3, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> nikki and luke chasing wombats!! lol
> nikki-did u sneak a kiss in behind the tree? hehehe lol




they did, i saw it!


----------



## dragon-lover (Aug 4, 2008)

yeah so did I


----------



## FAY (Aug 4, 2008)

A big thank you to Pete for organising yet another good time!
Thank heavens for Hobbo or we would of all frozen to death!
i only stayed for the BBQ but had a great time with some great people!


----------



## Slateman (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice to hear that all of you have a great time. I hope that I will be able to join you on next one.


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes , you have to join us Slatey!  Counting down the days until the next one.
I seriously wasnt myself.I was pretty lethergic actually  
I promise to be spazzier :twisted:


----------

